# Model Train but not your normal one needs help



## pumpkin (Nov 26, 2013)

I just bought a Marching Wooden Soldiers Tree Track. Its premise is similar to the electrical train...it has a plastic track with metal strips as the rail and a trolley that has metal contacts. I bought it from the listing because it stated it was new, never used.... not so, obviously the re-saler just took the word of the previous owner as this product was made in 1995 and once opened it was obvious it was just repackaged neatly. Any way, I'm having issues with it that I hope someone on this forum can help me figure out how to resolve before I give up and send it back to the ebay seller. 

First problem: the trolley sticks only on one section of the track. I have examined, cleaned, re-attached it multiple times trying to figure out why it only sticks there and still cant figure it out.

Second problem: the main motor in the box is very loud humming sound, so much that having the music on full volume doesn't cover it completely. Is this normal for electric trains or should I think that their is a problem with the motor. There is zero information on the internet about this product to know whats normal and what isn't. The trolley seems to also make a lot of noise on the track and I don't know if that's normal either....although its not as loud as the main motor is.

Never having a train set before in my life and only getting glimpses of others ...I just don't know whats considered normal or a problem. Should I just send it back and hunt for another or is it something I can resolve with the help of those that live and breathe electrical trains. Thanks


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Any problem can be fixed with a little patience, know-how and effort. Take a couple pics of the underside of the unit, the buzzing may simply be it needing a good lube job. Never having seen one, not sure how to accomplish that atm. When is "sticks" does the motor continue to run or does that stop also? If the motor stops, you have a connection problem at that point, check and make sure all connections are clean and making good contact. 

Carl


----------



## pumpkin (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Carl for the help. The motor doesn't stop when the trolley gets stuck. In fact the more I run it the quieter the main motor has become so it is not over riding the music or any noiser than the trolley is so maybe it just needed to work the lubrication back up after all the years its been dormant. I think I have figured out where the problem is with it getting stuck. One of the soldiers that is operated on the trolley had a leg off and when I reattached it the soldier seemed not to align or march like the others. It appears that the middle apparatus for this soldier is a bit out of align as it rolls across the plastic marker where this middle one gets stuck...so its unlikely the track itself. I'm a bit hesitant to try and figure out how to re-align it as we all know they don't usually go back together as quickly or easily as they did getting them apart. I appreciate all your help. I took pictures but while I was taking the pictures is when it dawned on me that it only gets stuck when this middle soldier crosses that point and him being off on the top is most likely causing it being off from the bottom on that marker (which pushes them back up in the starting position from a previous domino effect).


----------

